# UKC conformation weekend [Nikon and Ana]



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nikon did four shows this weekend. He got four First Place Jr. Male, four Best Male, and one Best Winners. Not sure how many points that is but we are way over the points we need for the CH, just need another competition win (he already had 60 pts and a competition win from July). It's not so easy for a young immature male to get wins when most of the other competition are grand champions and mature females.

Friday's show started at 4:30pm and didn't finish until 1am! I had a splitting headache and both the dog and I (and DH) were in a horrible mood and dead tired but I had DH quick snap a pic on the way out.









Some pics DH took during the show (note: us shepherd people do NOT dress up for UKC shows, lol, and this was the only coat/shirt I could find that was warm enough for minus zero windchill and had good bait pockets)

Stacking



























Down and back









Slowing down into a free stack


















DH said the flash delayed so this pic kinda sucked









Ana's brag is that she did SUPER on Friday. DH came along, mainly b/c the driving conditions were really bad. I called before we left and they said they "never cancel a dog show!" So DH decided to drive and we took Ana. Like I said it ended up being a 12 hour ordeal. She did great in her crate, no whining or barking. She got to socialize with some shepherd people and some young adults from a group home who were swooning over all the puppies. Unfortunately she is two weeks too young for Novice Puppy so she did not show.




























Friday was one of the most boring experiences of my life and I was *in* the show! Ana on the other hand...









Today was much better, I just wish we'd gotten our last win. There's two more shows tomorrow but I'm not going, I'm now broke and we have company coming over. Nikon's mother Kira needs one more win tomorrow and she is finished!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats Lies and Nikon! Where was the show?
Ana is just too adorable for her own good!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks! It was at the Hazel Gray building at the fair.

They also were doing weight pull which looks like fun. A Great Dane was pulling over 7900lbs but we were up in the ring while he was still going. They said he broke the UKC record, over 9000lbs!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I wish I had known! I would have mosey'd over there. I thought I recognized some of the spectators...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

It's still there tomorrow!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Congratulations and great pictures!!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats!!! I find UKC a lot of fun. Wish you luck on you next win toward CH.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations!! 

Who is Ana, did I miss something important?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

She's a pup that belongs to my friend. I am helping to socialize her and let her grow up a little away from litter mates.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeShe's a pup that belongs to my friend. I am helping to socialize her and let her grow up a little away from litter mates.


Another rent-a-pup mom?

I'd volunteer too, I'm starting to get the puppy-syndrome


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yep! Getting my fix without a commitment. It's also good for my dogs. I don't know a lot of people with dogs and only Coke goes to the dog park, so it's good socialization and lessons in tolerance and patience for them as well. It's good for Nikon to not be the baby for a while.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats Lies. Dog show @ 1am? Now, that's commitment!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

great shots Lies Nikon is awesome
that pic of Ana LOL love it


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

!!!!!!


----------

